# Die schönsten Trails im Saarland..



## p41n (26. November 2007)

Hi,

Wo gibts denn eurer Ansicht nach die schönsten Trails im Saarland? Sozusagen die Must-Drive-Trails..  

Die PUR gehört ganz klar dazu.. Des Weiteren würde ich noch den Schlossberg in Homburg und den Kirkeler Wald dazu zählen. Am Schaumberg gibts auch noch ein paar schöne, wie auch am Spiemont (Niederlinxweiler/WND). Ostertal ist auch noch OK. Aber dort konnte ich noch nicht viele entdecken.

Gibts denn einen Geheimtipp? Ausgenommen jetzt die Luxemburgische Schweiz und der Pfälzer Wald.. Welcher Trail war bisher so euer Favorit?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dubbel (26. November 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> ...die schönsten Trails im Saarland? Sozusagen die Must-Drive-Trails.



Verben und Verbzusammensetzungen: 

 to ride   fahren |_fuhr, gefahren_|  
 to ride    | _rode, ridden _|   fahren |_fuhr, gefahren_|  

aber 

to drive    | _drove, driven _|   antreiben |_trieb an, angetrieben_|  
 to drive   auffahren |_fuhr auf, aufgefahren_|  
 to drive  [_tech_.]   befahren |_befuhr, befahren_|  
 to drive   betreiben |_betrieb, betrieben_|

zur Frage: Kirkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (26. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> Verben und Verbzusammensetzungen:
> 
> to ride   fahren |_fuhr, gefahren_|
> to ride    | _rode, ridden _|   fahren |_fuhr, gefahren_|
> ...



klug********r...   

ob jetzt must-drive oder must-ride ist doch vollkommen egal.. es weiss eh jeder, was damit gemeint ist.. wir schreiben hier ja keine Englisch-Klausur..

zudem finden sich hier manche beiträge ein, bei derem studieren sich mir die haare zu berge stellen..

zurück zum Thema:
Kirkel hatte ich bereits erwähnt.. Gibts denn noch welche, die bisher unerwähnt blieben?


----------



## Blocko (26. November 2007)

Warndt und Rund um die Saarschleife wird auch einiges geboten!
Ob diese nun ein Muss sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Einfach mal antesten. Sie werden ja auch jedes Jahr geführt: Wildsau- und Saarschleifen-Marathon


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2007)

Das Beste ist schon erwähnt, aber auch schön zu fahren ist es um Stiring Wendel. La "Compression" und die Abfahrt zur Kapelle sind immer wieder nett. 

Außerdem kann man direkt um Saarbrücken - Sonnenberg, Schwarzenberg, Am Homburg, etc. ein paar schöne Trails finden. 

Aber die Kirkler Trails und die Trails an der Saarschleife sind wohl die Besten im Saarland.

Gruß Limit


----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. November 2007)

@ Limit Stiring iss schön das stimmt aber nicht bei dem Wetter musste ich heute wieder feststellen viel zu schlammig fährt sich wie auf schmierseife.

Aber kannste kurz erklären wo und was die "La Compression" sein soll, kenn dort oben fast alles nur das sagt mir jetzt nüx :-(

gruss Tilo


----------



## puremalt (26. November 2007)

La Compression, der Name ist Programm, jedenfalls für's Federbein. Meins hat bisher aber nur den Chickenway zu spüren bekommen. Kommt Zeit....
Ort: oberhalb der Kapelle, Abfahrt in eine Senke mit nettem Baum mittendrin. Ist Teil der Spichern-CTF.


Weitere Holytrails: Berus, Haldentrails im Saarkohlewald, Grüne Hölle.


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2007)

@[email protected]: Das mit dem Wetter stimmt leider - schlimmerer Lehmboden als St. Wendel. 
Als "La Compression" bezeichnen wir eine kurze aber extrem steile Abfahrt, hat eigentlich keine Schwierigkeit, außer der Steilheit und unten wird man ordentlich zusammengestaucht. Sie befindet sich auf der Zufahrt zur Kapellenabfahrt, dort einen Trail links weg und nachdems über zwei querliegende Baumstämme geht, wieder ein Trail nach rechts - nach kurzer Zeit gehts dann steil links runter. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## puremalt (26. November 2007)

Steil? Sagen wir lieber: freier Fall.


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2007)

Ja, kurzzeitig hat man schonmal so ein Gefühl - aber einen Dämpfer brauch man dafür nicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. November 2007)

Ich danke euch zwei für die erklärung.

Das stück kenn ich doch...dachte es wäre was spektakuläres .... 
ne quatsch beim ersten mal muss man sich da schon überwinden.

@ puremalt haste meine mail bekommen??

Gruss Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (27. November 2007)

hört sich interessant an.. an welchem punkt kann man denn da am besten einsteigen? bin aus ottweiler und kenne mich daher in stiring-wendel und umgebung net so gut aus.. 

kennt denn hier noch wer gute trails in und um WND?


----------



## 007ike (27. November 2007)

im Vergleich zu Kirkel gibt es in und um WND nicht viel, nur wenige sehr kurze Dinge und man muss lange suchen um sie zu finden


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. November 2007)

@ p41n 

einsteigen kann man ganz gut beim gasthaus woll.
aber man könnte ja mal zusammen ne tour fahren...wenn es ein paar tage nicht mehr geregnet hat, denn wie gesagt bei dem wetter sind die trails in spicheren eher schliderpasagen(nicht alle aber leider die meisten) ....und um die richtig ballern zu können...unn das willste ja bestimmt müsste es schon etwas trockener sein.

Wenn du mal bock hast hier zu fahren einfach melden ...fahren bestimmt noch mehr mit.....hoff ich doch mal.

So long Tilo


----------



## biker1967 (27. November 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> im Vergleich zu Kirkel gibt es in und um WND nicht viel, nur wenige sehr kurze Dinge und man muss lange suchen um sie zu finden



In der September-Ausgabe der "Bike" waren doch 3 Trails im St.Wendeler Land drin. Hat die schon mal einer gefahren oder kennt sie?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. November 2007)

o.k. in St.Wendel gibt es keine Trails, nur den Schloßplatz für das Bier hinterher  

Spaß beiseite. Ich bin schon der Meinung, daß es um St.Wendel herum sehr viele schöne Trails gibt. Allerdings kennen die wohl nur sehr ortskundige Insider. Derzeit sind aber viele Trails sehr rutschig und machen nicht soo viel Spaß. Im Frühjahr könnte ich Euch mal die ( meiner Meinung nach ) schönsten Trails bzw. Strecken zeigen. Wenn es soweit ist einfach kurz melden, dann bekommt man sicher was zusammen.


----------



## 007ike (27. November 2007)

Naja, es gibt schöne Wege um ST.Wendel und die Trails aus der bike sind auf der 30 km Runde noch keine 5 km. Es geht hier aber um Trails und da kann man St.Wendel einfach nicht mit Kirkel oder St.Ingbert vergleichen.
@ Gianty Gerne komme ich auf dein Angebot zurück und lasse mir die Insider Trails zeigen. Man lernt ja nie aus und vielleicht kann auch ich dir noch was neues um St.Wendel zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (27. November 2007)

meistens fahre ich am spiemont.. dort gibts schöne trails.. von ottweiler kommend über niederlinxweiler und dann den spiemont hoch und auf der anderen seite wieder runter.. das is nen schöner trail.. aber habt recht.. meistens sinds waldautobahnen und zum fahren sind die auf dauer etwas langweilig.. die ausgeschilderten mtb-strecken führen meistens auch nicht über trails.. 

bin zwei der routen aus der bike gefahren.. zum einen die ostertal-strecke (den kniebrecher hoch) und zum anderen die schaumberg runde.. waren aber beide net so dolle.. und das roadbook war total schlecht geschrieben.. hab mich alle paar kilometer verfahren.. ^^

@gianty: wie würdest denn vom spiemont aus weiter fahren? dort, wo der weiher (niederlinxweiler) ist und es richtung himmelwald geht.. eine tour kriegen wir sicher auch mal zusammen..  

@hardliner: ich werde mich dann mal bei trockenen bedingungen melden.. ich hab da auch schon wen, der sicherlich mit fahren würde..  dann wäre wir schonmal zu dritt..


----------



## Mais (27. November 2007)

Eindeutig St. Ingbert, quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür gehts schon los (einstieg zur PUR 500m entfernt)...
und das schönste ist: mehr als 10% der Trails kenn ich noch nichtmal


----------



## eckstein (28. November 2007)

der weg des wasser - ca. 14km  bei büschfeld - limbach - vogelsbüsch
vom litermont zur sodixhüte, dann den singletrail nach schmelz 
im lückner bei nunkirchen
grenzweg - 3 buchenweg bei hasborn, primstal
von der langheck nach krettnich


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. November 2007)

eckstein schrieb:


> 3 buchenweg bei hasborn, primstal
> von der langheck nach krettnich


 
Wo genau kann ich mich da in Primstal einklinken ?


----------



## dubbel (28. November 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> Eindeutig St. Ingbert, ...


in welche richtung?


----------



## Mais (28. November 2007)

ich wohn in st.ingbert süd, (an der ecke autohaus kilian, die erste straße links) steige entweder über den parkplaz richtung reichenbrunn in den wald ein(schafkopf), oder bei der ampel links ab zum stiefel


----------



## Blauer Vogel (28. November 2007)

Zu Ottweiler: gibts nicht viele, aber immer mal wieder kürzere Trails
An den Gellerbacher Weihern runter (Markierung Ottweiler Rundwanderweg 2)
Im Kobenwäldchen
Im Himmelwald kenne ich keine Trails außer denen, die beim Marathon dabei waren

Steinbacher Berg:
Hinterm Sportplatz von Steinbach weiter oben auf dem freien Plateau steiler Trail runter zu dem Hof wo immer Hunde bellen (anscheinend eine Tierpension), auf der Karte eingetragen als Leimersbrunnen
Hinterm Sportplatz  sind auch so Hügelchen zum Drüberfahren
In der Nähe des Kerbacher Brunnens im Krokenwald sind einige Trails und eine steilere Abfahrt zur Straße unten (Hanauermühle)
Vom Freizeitgelände Hiemes runter nach Fürth

Vom Hangarder Sportplatz ziemlich langer schmaler Weg am Hang entlang zum Kameradschaftsbrunnen, dann Abfahrt zur Straße in Richtung Steinbach, kann man auch in umgekehrter Richtung fahren.
Dann gibts noch im Lautenbachtal einen schönen Trail wo man später durch ein Feuchtgebiet kommt zu einem Brunnen, da ist auch eine steile richtig gefährliche Stelle drin mit einem Abgrund 
Bei Münchwies zwischen Reha-Klinik und Höcherbergturm gibt es einen recht langen schönen Trail bergab in Richtung Lautenbach


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. November 2007)

Im Bereich Riegelsberg/Holz/Netzbachtal/Steinbachtal/Vor der Heydt gibt es etliche schöne Trails.
Problem ist allerdings, daß diese nicht zusammenhängen und relativ kurz sind. Man kommt sich vor wie Rallye-Fahrer auf Überführungsetappen, die die nächste Wertungsprüfung suchen . Ohne mal kurz ne Waldautobahn zu nutzen geht da garnix 
Wenigstens kann man gut Höhenmeter bolzen


----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Im Bereich Riegelsberg/Holz/Netzbachtal/Steinbachtal/Vor der Heydt gibt es etliche schöne Trails.
> Problem ist allerdings, daß diese nicht zusammenhängen und relativ kurz sind. Man kommt sich vor wie Rallye-Fahrer auf Überführungsetappen, die die nächste Wertungsprüfung suchen . Ohne mal kurz ne Waldautobahn zu nutzen geht da garnix
> Wenigstens kann man gut Höhenmeter bolzen


Da war ich auch schon. Fand das ganz toll. Eigentlich eine der schönsten Touren außer Kirkel und Touren im Pfälzer Wald weil wir so viele Trails gefunden haben. Ich bin am Forsthaus Neuhaus die Wiese bergab gefahren, dann irgendwelche Urwald-Pfad-Markierungen. Ich würde es heute aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genauso finden. Es war Zufall und Glück dass wir einen langen Trail gefunden haben. Ob der jetzt unterbrochen war von Forstwegen weiß ich nicht mehr. Wir hatten vorher oben auf der Karte am Forsthaus was rausgesucht, haben das aber gar nicht gefunden bzw. den Weg irgendwie verloren weil da so viele Markierungen waren. Dafür haben wir aber ganz tolle Trails gefunden. 

Schön war auch der Hochwaldsteig. Das Stück das ich gefahren bin bei Scheiden, waren fast nur schwierige Trails. Ich musste das Rad viel tragen. Aber vielleicht ist es für jemand der besser fahren kann interessant. Der Weg war voller Felsbrocken und später war auch die Markierung des Felsenpfades mit dabei. Dann kam ein Fels mit Stahlseil, da haben wir es dann aufgegeben dort weiterzufahren. Soll aber im nächsten Sommer weitergehen, so dass ich irgendwann mal den ganzen Weg gefahren bin.

Auch noch schön ist:
CTF-Strecke Oberbexbach
CTF-Strecke Homburger Wald
Felsenpfad im Lambsbachtal an der Emilienruhe
Bei Zweibrücken Abfahrt von der Einöder Höhe durchs Jammertal nach Zweibrücken (schmaler Weg durch eine auch im Sommer feuchte Schlucht, viele Zecken)


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Im Bereich Riegelsberg/Holz/Netzbachtal/Steinbachtal/Vor der Heydt gibt es etliche schöne Trails.



zB diese hier: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7255/Mountainbike.7255.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (30. November 2007)

Ich persönlich finde den Tiefenbach-Pfad noch super..Teilweise muss man das Bike zwar tragen.. Doch sind einige schöne Trails dabei. Hauptsächlich ist der Pfad für Wandersleut.. Zum biken ist der aber auch nicht schlecht.

http://www.sankt-wendel.de/fileadmin/PDF_Dateien/Tourismus/Wanderwege/Tiefenbach_Flyer_A5.pdf


----------



## Don-Luggi (23. Dezember 2007)

die besten in saarbrücken findet man im netbachtal und in der gegend vom neuhaus. aber alle zieml. kurz und nicht extrem genug xD


----------



## dirtchecker (5. Januar 2008)

Geheimtipp 

Freisen,Oberkirchen und die nahe Westpfalz um Reichweiler sind voll mit Trails aller Art(Downhill,Freeride,CC)!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2008)

dirtchecker schrieb:


> Geheimtipp
> 
> Freisen,Oberkirchen und die nahe Westpfalz um Reichweiler sind voll mit Trails aller Art(Downhill,Freeride,CC)!



.........was für die Jungs der GHF in der Vergangenheit zu massiven Problemen geführt hat! Da wurden von irgendwelchen Jungs wilde Trails angelegt, die z.T. geschützte Natur + Tierwelt + sonstige Bestimmungen missachtet und wer bekam es zu spüren? Die MTB´ler allgemein und speziell die rührend engagierten Macher des Freisener CTF und CC-Rennens. Dieser Tipp war wirklich nicht der Brüller . . .  Da dauert es mit Sicherheit nicht mehr lange bis man dort überhaupt nicht mehr biken darf.


----------



## p41n (5. Januar 2008)

@Gianty:
Bin da absolut deiner Meinung. Als Biker sollte man die Natur und die Tierwelt achten und nicht einfach wild irgendwelche Trails anlegen. Denn dadurch geräht unser Sport immer mehr ins Hintertreffen. Und genau das will sicher keiner von uns...

Zu den Trails im Saarland:
Bin letzten Samstag mit den Jungs des RV Tempo Hirzweiler gefahren. Hinter Hirzweiler in den dortigen Wäldern gibts massig wunderschöne Trails, die keine Bestimmungen missachten.. Werde dort in Zukunft öfters unterwegs sein.


----------



## dirtchecker (5. Januar 2008)

Euer CC-Sport ist vielleicht im Hintertreffen,aber davon spricht in zehn Jahren ohnehin keiner mehr-Downhill und Freeride ist das was die neue Generation machen will!

Davon abgesehen sind auch Freerider sehr naturverbunden-bisher hat noch kein Baum oder Tier gelitten.

Wir achten die Natur wahrscheinlich noch mehr wie ihr-was euch wichtig ist,ist sich an irgendwelche Bestimmungen zu halten-der Wald gehört jedem!

Ein neuer Verein in der Gemeinde Freisen für Downhill und Freeride beschäftigt sich jetzt sowieso damit,den Sport auf legale Art und Weise nach vorne zu bringen-Genehmigungen werden beantragt!!

Illegale Trails werden bald nicht mehr nötig sein!!

Also immer locker bleiben!!


----------



## Mais (5. Januar 2008)

wie kommstn jetzt darauf, dass der CC-Sport ins hintertreffen gerät?
klingt nach beleidigter leberwurst?!
nicht jeder biker, will downhill und freeride machen...und wohl auch nur ein bestimmter prozentsatz derer in der "neuen generation"...


----------



## dirtchecker (6. Januar 2008)

Von beleidigt kann keine Rede sein!

Schau dir einfach Soulrider in St.Ingbert an,150 Mitglieder ist eine stolze Zahl und zeigt das Potenzial dieser Interpretation des MTB-Sports!!

Mehr brauch man dazu wohl nicht zu sagen und eigentlich wollte ich mich hier auf eine solche Diskussion gar nicht einlassen-habe nur gepostet das es in Freisen und Umgebung nette Trails gibt,was wir übrigens auch den Leuten von der Grünen Hölle zu verdanken haben!

Das sich hier Leute über Freeride- und Downhilltrails aufregen ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!

Auch wir wollen unserem Sport nachgehen ohne vorher stundenlang im Auto sitzen zu müssen...mit der Gründung des zweiten eingetragenen Vereins für Downhill im Saarland fördern wir unseren Sport auf legale Weise!

Das Ziel ist es irgenwann keine "Secret Spots" mehr bauen zu müssen und auf einer genehmigten Strecke zu biken!!


----------



## delgandi (12. Januar 2008)

Bin vor kurzem den Hartfüßlerweg von "Schachtanlage Gegenort" an B41 zw.OTW und NK nach Fürth und dann über Hangard zurück zur Schachtanlage geradelt.Da waren interesante Passagen dazwischen. Macht sowiso Spass denn Hartfüßler-Schildern zu folgen.

Muss auch mal in den Kirkler-Wald viel weiter als Menschenhaus bin ich komischerweise noch nie Richtung Kirkel gefahren. 

Grüße und viel Spass für 2008
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (13. Januar 2008)

Der Hartfüßler ist wirklich schön. Aber wirklich technische Trails sind eben nicht zu finden. Und die Ausschilderung ist hin nd wieder doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## zakus (20. Januar 2008)

Als Saarschleifianer klink ich mich doch gleich auch hier mal noch mit ein  

Wie schon gesagt, rund um die Saarschleife (Merzig - Mettlach - Orscholz - Saarhölzbach - Britten, so grob die Region) gibts ein paar echt schöne, teils auch kranke Trails.
Wer Interesse hat, es findet jeden Samstag in Mettlach am Marktplatz um 13 Uhr oder 13:30 Uhr ein Treffen mit anschließendem Ausritt in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen statt (auch wenn ich mich da doch sehr rar mache  ). Da kommt man zwangsläufig auf die Trails 

Wo's mir auch noch sehr sehr gut gefallen hat, ist der Pfälzer Wald (Dahner Felsenland, Rot/Gelb/Grün/Blau/... - Kreuz Touren sind echt toll).
Allzu viel weiter bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen. Warum in die Ferne schweifen, das Gute liegt doch so nah  

Gruß an die Schwenkergemeinde


----------



## fissenid (20. Januar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Als Saarschleifianer klink ich mich doch gleich auch hier mal noch mit ein
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, rund um die Saarschleife (Merzig - Mettlach - Orscholz - Saarhölzbach - Britten, so grob die Region) gibts ein paar echt schöne, teils auch kranke Trails.
> Wer Interesse hat, es findet jeden Samstag in Mettlach am Marktplatz um 13 Uhr oder 13:30 Uhr ein Treffen mit anschließendem Ausritt in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen statt (auch wenn ich mich da doch sehr rar mache  ). Da kommt man zwangsläufig auf die Trails
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Im Raum Saarschleife gibt es tolle Trails!!!!!

Aber wo sind die "kranken"??

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Freistiler (21. Januar 2008)

...die sollte man im Laufe der Zeit finden, wenn man sich auf sein Fahrrad schwingt und die Gegend erkundet. Haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee Wegbeschreibungen zu Trails oder "Spots" in's Internet einzustellen? Das kann glaub' ich ziemlich nach hinten losgehen, wenn sich mit einem Mal z. B. am Wochenende 'ne Horde Radfahrer auf "den schönsten Trails im Saarland" herumtreiben;und möglicherweise nicht den nötigen Respekt mitbringen dass sie es auch bleiben.


----------



## zakus (24. Januar 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Im Raum Saarschleife gibt es tolle Trails!!!!!
> 
> Aber wo sind die "kranken"??
> 
> ...



5-Minuten Weg von Nohn runter ans Haus Becker. Kommt da direkt hinter dem Bächlein raus. Oben muß der ja noch gut fahrbar aber weiter unten nur noch amok sein  
Cloef runter ist auch nicht ohne, wobei noch kontrollierbar.
Dann Richtung Schützenhaus Merzig gibts noch so'n Bikepark der auch ziemlich krasse Dinger hat.

Und bei teils nicht so spektakulären Trails muß ich auch desöfteren die A****backen zusammenkneifen 

Darf ich fragen ob wir uns kennen? Hast du mit den Jungs vom Team Saarschleife zu tun? Dann sollten wir uns wohl kennen  




Freistiler schrieb:


> ...die sollte man im Laufe der Zeit finden, wenn man sich auf sein Fahrrad schwingt und die Gegend erkundet. Haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee Wegbeschreibungen zu Trails oder "Spots" in's Internet einzustellen? Das kann glaub' ich ziemlich nach hinten losgehen, wenn sich mit einem Mal z. B. am Wochenende 'ne Horde Radfahrer auf "den schönsten Trails im Saarland" herumtreiben;und möglicherweise nicht den nötigen Respekt mitbringen dass sie es auch bleiben.



Würde ich nicht machen. Lieber sich mit Einheimischen kurzschließen und mit denen ne Tour drehen.
Sobald solche Wege im Netz stehen, sind Gegner ruck zuck aufn Plan gerufen. MTB'ler haben ja von Haus aus schon keinen guten Ruf


----------



## fissenid (25. Januar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> 5-Minuten Weg von Nohn runter ans Haus Becker. Kommt da direkt hinter dem Bächlein raus. Oben muß der ja noch gut fahrbar aber weiter unten nur noch amok sein
> Cloef runter ist auch nicht ohne, wobei noch kontrollierbar.
> Dann Richtung Schützenhaus Merzig gibts noch so'n Bikepark der auch ziemlich krasse Dinger hat.



Den 5 Minutenweg kenn eich noch nicht...... sollte ich mir mal anschauen, obwohl ich nicht der riesige Downhiller bin!!! Fahre dann lieber den Saar-HunsrückSteig, Saarhölzbacher Wald und sowas wie den Lutwinustrail!!





zakus schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen ob wir uns kennen? Hast du mit den Jungs vom Team Saarschleife zu tun? Dann sollten wir uns wohl kennen



Ich denke wir kennen uns nicht! Mit den Saarschleife Jungs und Mädels habe ich "noch" nichts zu tun! Will zwar schon ewig mal zum Biketreff, aber Samstags ist bei mir immer schlecht! Fahre viel Sonntags und im Sommer auch abends, meist dann allein oder mit Bekannten vom FitnessForum!

Bis danN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (27. Januar 2008)

wenn man von ottweiler (panzerstraße rauf zum ehemaligen truppenübungsülatz) richtung steinbach (hinterm steinbacher sportplatz gibts nen kurzen, aber schönen trail) fährt, kommt man direkt auf den hartfüßlerweg (aber nur ein kurzes stück) und danach auf den waldsinnespfad (beginnend ortsausgang steinbach richtung hanauer mühle).. folgend dem waldsinnespfad kommt man in fürth raus.. dort gehts wieder auf den hartfüßlerweg... diesem folgend stößt man unterhalb münchwies direkt auf die landstraße (verbindung zwischen hanauer mühle und eichelthaler mühle).. und dort fährt man oberhalb der bushaltestelle den wegweisern folgend in den wald.. dort gibts trails satt.. ein grandioses territorium zum biken.. 

Tipp: folgt dem roten punkt auf weißem grund --> richtung hangard


----------



## delgandi (28. Januar 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> wenn man von ottweiler (panzerstraße rauf zum ehemaligen truppenübungsülatz) richtung steinbach (hinterm steinbacher sportplatz gibts nen kurzen, aber schönen trail) fährt, kommt man direkt auf den hartfüßlerweg (aber nur ein kurzes stück) und danach auf den waldsinnespfad (beginnend ortsausgang steinbach richtung hanauer mühle).. folgend dem waldsinnespfad kommt man in fürth raus.. dort gehts wieder auf den hartfüßlerweg... diesem folgend stößt man unterhalb münchwies direkt auf die landstraße (verbindung zwischen hanauer mühle und eichelthaler mühle).. und dort fährt man oberhalb der bushaltestelle den wegweisern folgend in den wald.. dort gibts trails satt.. ein grandioses territorium zum biken..
> 
> Tipp: folgt dem roten punkt auf weißem grund --> richtung hangard[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## zakus (29. Januar 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Den 5 Minutenweg kenn eich noch nicht...... sollte ich mir mal anschauen, obwohl ich nicht der riesige Downhiller bin!!! Fahre dann lieber den Saar-HunsrückSteig, Saarhölzbacher Wald und sowas wie den Lutwinustrail!!


Ich seh, wir fahren bei relativ ähnliches Zeug. Ich bin auch nicht so gaskrank und muß überall runter  
Saarhölzbach gibts schöne (von Hand angelegte) Single Trails, Lutwinustrail ist leider durch den Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon arg ausgefahren. Der braucht mal dringend ein paar Erholungsjahre. Aber da gibts auch ne schöne neue Umfahrung, die kurz hinter dem Wasserhäuschen auf den Ursprungstrail mündet. Einstieg kenn ich allerdings nicht. Muß ich mal die Jungs fragen.
Wo kommst du eigentlich her? Ich bin aus Besseringen.




fissenid schrieb:


> Ich denke wir kennen uns nicht!!


Hm...ok. Hier im Forum ist man ja relativ inkognito, sodaß man nie weiß ob man sich vielleicht doch nicht kennt 
Geh mal unter www.team-saarschleife.de -> Mountainbike -> "Unsere Fahrer". Der Letzte bin ich 




fissenid schrieb:


> Mit den Saarschleife Jungs und Mädels habe ich "noch" nichts zu tun! Will zwar schon ewig mal zum Biketreff, aber Samstags ist bei mir immer schlecht! Fahre viel Sonntags und im Sommer auch abends, meist dann allein oder mit Bekannten vom FitnessForum!


Die Einschränkung "NOCH" läßt drauf schließen, daß du das in Zukunft tun möchtest?
Ich bin dieses WE - seit seeeehr langem mal wieder - beim Bike-Treff. Also wenn du Lust hast. Du erkennst mich an nem Bionicon Golden Willow Bike (Leih- und Testrad) 
Im FitnessForum trainieren viele vom Team Saarschleife.


----------



## fissenid (29. Januar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Wo kommst du eigentlich her? Ich bin aus Besseringen.


Komme aus Freudenburg. Der Einstieg in die "Lutwinusumfahrung" ist oberhalb an der Hauptstrasse. Wurde angelegt das Lutwinus durch Kyrill länger versperrt war!!!!



zakus schrieb:


> Die Einschränkung "NOCH" läßt drauf schließen, daß du das in Zukunft tun möchtest?



Genau so ist es. Leider ist der Samstag bei mir immer sehr schlecht. Habe da meist andere "Verpflichtungen". Denke jetzt im Frühjahr wird es klappen... Training für den Saarschleifen Marathon ist angesagt!!! Mal sehen ob Kurzstrecke (wie letztes Jahr) oder ob Halbmarathon!



zakus schrieb:


> Im FitnessForum trainieren viele vom Team Saarschleife.


Habe ich gemerkt, aber die kennen mich nicht. Kenne nur Thorsten vom sehen und kurzem Gespräch! (Jemand vom Team hier im Forum???)

Bis danN!


----------



## Optimizer (29. Januar 2008)

zakus schrieb:


> Wo's mir auch noch sehr sehr gut gefallen hat, ist der Pfälzer Wald (Dahner Felsenland, Rot/Gelb/Grün/Blau/... - Kreuz Touren sind echt toll).
> Allzu viel weiter bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen. Warum in die Ferne schweifen, das Gute liegt doch so nah


Für die Region stell ich mir gern als Local zur Verfügung, der euch dann die Trails zeigt!


----------



## p41n (29. Januar 2008)

delgandi schrieb:


> p41n schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn man von ottweiler (panzerstraße rauf zum ehemaligen truppenübungsülatz) richtung steinbach (hinterm steinbacher sportplatz gibts nen kurzen, aber schönen trail) fährt, kommt man direkt auf den hartfüßlerweg (aber nur ein kurzes stück) und danach auf den waldsinnespfad (beginnend ortsausgang steinbach richtung hanauer mühle).. folgend dem waldsinnespfad kommt man in fürth raus.. dort gehts wieder auf den hartfüßlerweg... diesem folgend stößt man unterhalb münchwies direkt auf die landstraße (verbindung zwischen hanauer mühle und eichelthaler mühle).. und dort fährt man oberhalb der bushaltestelle den wegweisern folgend in den wald.. dort gibts trails satt.. ein grandioses territorium zum biken..
> ...



Kennst Du dich am Höcherberg richtig gut aus? Weil alle Trails kenne ich dort noch nicht. Wenn dem so ist, kannst mir noch welche empfehlen?  Irgendwelchen Makierungen, denen ich folgen muss?

Und wie fährt man am besten von OTW zum Höcherberg? Gibts noch ne bessere Strecke, als die, die ich beschrieben habe?


----------



## zakus (29. Januar 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Komme aus Freudenburg. Der Einstieg in die "Lutwinusumfahrung" ist oberhalb an der Hauptstrasse. Wurde angelegt das Lutwinus durch Kyrill länger versperrt war!!!!


Gibts den schon so lange? Oder ne, Kyrill ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her. Dann kommts hin 



fissenid schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Leider ist der Samstag bei mir immer sehr schlecht. Habe da meist andere "Verpflichtungen". Denke jetzt im Frühjahr wird es klappen... Training für den Saarschleifen Marathon ist angesagt!!! Mal sehen ob Kurzstrecke (wie letztes Jahr) oder ob Halbmarathon!


Sehr schön! Kurzstrecke ist gut. Ich bin damals beim 1. Marathon die volle Distanz gefahren. Und zweite Runde im Regen. Da hieß es echt "quäl dich du S**"  Vor allem weil die Bremsen im Regen irgendwie gar nix mehr konnten. Naja. Meine Mutter hatte mich bei Zielankunft vor lauter Schlamm nicht mehr erkannt...hehe.
Aber seit dem 1. Marathon bin ich auf aktiver Helfer umgestiegen. Am Marathon findest du mich im Start/Ziel Areal.
Wenn ich genau weiß, wie der Streckenverlauf ist, laß ich dich wissen ob die mittlere Distanz lohnenswert ist.



fissenid schrieb:


> Habe ich gemerkt, aber die kennen mich nicht. Kenne nur Thorsten vom sehen und kurzem Gespräch!


Thorsten isn guter Kollege von mir. Wir ham schon zusammen in ner WG gewohnt 



fissenid schrieb:


> (Jemand vom Team hier im Forum???)


*Handheb* ich bin aus dem Verein  Auch wenn meine Vereinsaktivität bedingt durch meinen derzeitigen Wohnort stark leidet bzw. in der Vergangenheit gelitten hat. Aber da ich einen Umzug plane (wieder heim an die Saarschleife) wird sich das hoffentlich auch bald bessern  





Optimizer schrieb:


> Für die Region stell ich mir gern als Local zur Verfügung, der euch dann die Trails zeigt!


  
Du kommst ja echt aus ner perfekten Gegend!!! Wir sind bislang immer in Hinterweidenthal oder Dahn eingestiegen. Bekannter ist gebürtig von Erfweiler. Wirklich tolles Terrain dort.
Ich trainier mal etwas, dann komm ich vielleicht auf dein Angebot zurück.


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. Januar 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Leider ist der Samstag bei mir immer sehr schlecht. Habe da meist andere "Verpflichtungen". Denke jetzt im Frühjahr wird es klappen... Training für den Saarschleifen Marathon ist angesagt!!! Mal sehen ob Kurzstrecke (wie letztes Jahr) oder ob Halbmarathon!



Aha, also doch ggf. Halbmara ? 
Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Boarden im Schnee. Sieh zu, das die Knochen heil bleiben   
Bin wieder an Bord!  
Grütze


----------



## Tholeytrialer (31. Januar 2008)

immer diese Downhill-trendsportart , d.h. doch nur mangelnden Gleichgewichtssinn durch Geschwindigkeit ausgleichen!
Die schönsten wege sind immer noch die, die eigentlich gar keine sind
Eine leichte rutsch-spur im laubsteilhang(wo keine tiere hausen) verjagt solche nicht, sondern kann diese  nur an menschen gewöhnen
Waldraser erschrecken Wanderer, Walker und Tiere !
Meiner Meinung nach schaden Biker eher der Mentalität der förster als dem Wild
Mountainbiketrial lässt sich auch in heimischen Wäldern betreiben
Top-Speed macht nur dann spass, wenn man nicht auf Wanderer achten muss,ergo: Nachtbiken


----------



## verena.s (1. Februar 2008)

Tholeytrialer schrieb:


> immer diese Downhill-trendsportart;


 Sehe ich so ähnlich wie Du. Ich fahr mit nem Bike wo der Lenker zwometer hoch ist und 20 cm Federweg hat auch Sofamäßig die glatte Wand runter und zerre nebenbei noch ein paar üble Monster Drops. Nacht. Stefan. *u** y** y** posers   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (3. Februar 2008)

aktueller lieblingstrail: hinter der halde grühlingstraße


----------



## Limit83 (3. Februar 2008)

agent_smith schrieb:


> aktueller lieblingstrail: hinter der halde grühlingstraße



ich glaub den bin ich zufällig letzte woche zum ersten mal hoch gefahren...  aber ich glaub andersrum macht er mehr spaß


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Februar 2008)

stimmt 
Besonders wenn´s gefroren ist.


----------



## Limit83 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich war aber am Samstag auf dem Schmetterlingspfad in Kirkel - ca. 6km ununterbrochener Singletrail - gibt kaum was besseres!
Gruß


----------



## derfreaker (4. Februar 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Ich war aber am Samstag auf dem Schmetterlingspfad in Kirkel - ca. 6km ununterbrochener Singletrail - gibt kaum was besseres!
> Gruß


haste wenigstens die schlammlöcher zugemacht und keine neuen furchen hinzu.


----------



## Limit83 (4. Februar 2008)

Klar - hab die Planierraupe hinter mir hergezogen... Sieht dort jetzt aus wie auf der A6 nebenan.


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2008)

A8!


----------



## Limit83 (4. Februar 2008)

@007ike: Wusste doch wie ich dich dazu bringe hier wieder was zu posten! 

War am Sonntag im Schnee auf Teilen des Tiefenbach Pfades unterwegs, was ganz spaßig, hätten die Mitfahrenden nicht soviele Defekte gehabt...


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2008)

dann musst du das nächste mal mit mir den weg komplett fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delgandi (5. Februar 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Kennst Du dich am Höcherberg richtig gut aus? Weil alle Trails kenne ich dort noch nicht. Wenn dem so ist, kannst mir noch welche empfehlen?  Irgendwelchen Makierungen, denen ich folgen muss?
> 
> Und wie fährt man am besten von OTW zum Höcherberg? Gibts noch ne bessere Strecke, als die, die ich beschrieben habe?



Nee so richtig kenne ich mich dort nicht aus , auch nicht unbedingt im Hirzweiler/Urexweiler Wald aber mann kann ja mal zusammen auf erkundungsfahrt  gehen ich fahre meistens Sonntags unter der Woch hab ich leider nur Zeit für kurze Touren


----------



## delgandi (5. Februar 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Kennst Du dich am Höcherberg richtig gut aus? Weil alle Trails kenne ich dort noch nicht. Wenn dem so ist, kannst mir noch welche empfehlen?  Irgendwelchen Makierungen, denen ich folgen muss?
> 
> Und wie fährt man am besten von OTW zum Höcherberg? Gibts noch ne bessere Strecke, als die, die ich beschrieben habe?



Nee so richtig kenne ich mich dort nicht aus , auch nicht unbedingt im Hirzweiler/Urexweiler Wald aber mann kann ja mal zusammen auf erkundungsfahrt  gehen ich (und meine 2Kumpels)fahre meistens Sonntags unter der Woch hab ich leider nur Zeit für kurze Touren (wird Zeit für helles Licht-mein Sommerbastellprojekt)


----------



## p41n (9. Februar 2008)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Steinbacher Berg:
> Hinterm Sportplatz von Steinbach weiter oben auf dem freien Plateau steiler Trail runter zu dem Hof wo immer Hunde bellen (anscheinend eine Tierpension), auf der Karte eingetragen als Leimersbrunnen



Kannst Du mir genau erklären, wo dieser Trail beginnen soll? Ich habe den dort letztens nirgendwo entdecken können. Bin die ehemalige Panzerstraße von Ottweiler aus hoch zum Truppenübungsplatz. Doch oben angekommen konnte ich keinen Einstieg finden.



Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> In der Nähe des Kerbacher Brunnens im Krokenwald sind einige Trails und eine steilere Abfahrt zur Straße unten (Hanauermühle)



Genauso gehts mir auch mit der Kerbacher Hütte. Da konnte ich ebenso nirgendwo Trails finden..


----------



## p41n (9. Februar 2008)

delgandi schrieb:


> Nee so richtig kenne ich mich dort nicht aus , auch nicht unbedingt im Hirzweiler/Urexweiler Wald aber mann kann ja mal zusammen auf erkundungsfahrt  gehen ich (und meine 2Kumpels)fahre meistens Sonntags unter der Woch hab ich leider nur Zeit für kurze Touren (wird Zeit für helles Licht-mein Sommerbastellprojekt)



Meistens bin ich auch Sonntag oder Samstag unterwegs. Kommt immer ganz darauf an. Im Sommer auch mal die Woche über. Wird Zeit, dass es wieder wärmer und es Abends nicht mehr so spät dunkel wird. Aber dann bin ich gerne dabei..


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. Februar 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Abends nicht mehr so spät dunkel wird.



Ollen, es wird noch FRÜH dunkel ;-)


----------



## p41n (10. Februar 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Ollen, es wird noch FRÜH dunkel ;-)



stimmt... hast recht..hab mich verschrieben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (10. Februar 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir genau erklären, wo dieser Trail beginnen soll? Ich habe den dort letztens nirgendwo entdecken können. Bin die ehemalige Panzerstraße von Ottweiler aus hoch zum Truppenübungsplatz. Doch oben angekommen konnte ich keinen Einstieg finden.


Der Einstieg ist etwas unauffällig. Ein schmaler Pfad, der in ein kleines Wäldchen führt. Wenn man eine Karte nimmt, ist es das ganz schmale Wäldchen, das bis zu dem kleinen Weiher mit der Hütte runtergeht. Oben sind aber glaube ich überall Bäume, so dass man wahrscheinlich nicht sieht, wo ein schmales Wäldchen ist. Ich komme immer aus Richtung Steinbach, fahre den Teerweg am Sportplatz hoch, komme dann an so Bombentrichter wo man kreuz und quer durchfahren kann, dann fahre ich geradeaus, vielleicht auch ein bisschen links, oder eine Linkskurve, es geht auf so einer breiten Schotterstraße kurz bergab, wieder etwas bergauf, um eine Rechtskurve und wieder ein paar Meter bergab. Dann müsste es noch kurze Zeit geradeaus gehen zu einer freien Stelle. So ein alter Baustamm lag da rechts neben dem Weg auf einer großen Wiese. Dort ungefähr müsste der Weg links bergab in das Wäldchen führen. Ich hoffe, das stimmt jetzt was ich geschrieben habe, ich war nämlich schon länger nicht mehr ganz oben. Ich finde der Weg ist relativ schwierig, war für mich eigentlich schon zu schwierig. Trocken sollte es auch sein.


p41n schrieb:


> Genauso gehts mir auch mit der Kerbacher Hütte. Da konnte ich ebenso nirgendwo Trails finden..


Das ist nicht direkt an dem Brunnen. Von dem Hauptweg aus geht doch ein asphaltierter Seitenweg oberhalb des Brunnens ab. Am Ende des Wegs ist ein Wäldchen. Da geht es geradeaus steil bergab. Ist kein schmaler Pfad, eher ein breiter, rutschiger, weicher Weg. Man kann da ganz bergab fahren bis zur Straße oder man fährt vielleicht nach der Hälfte des Weges links einen trailartigen Weg wieder etwas bergauf. Dann kann man wieder oben nach Steinbach fahren, die Straße überqueren und an dem Freizeitgelände Hiemes am Ortseingang von Steinbach bergab fahren über so einen Wanderweg.

Wenn man ganz bergab bis zur Straße fährt, überquert man die Oster und fährt an dem Haus den Wanderweg mit dem gelben Kreuz bergauf bis zum Kameradschaftsbrunnen. Dann kann man noch den Weg mit dem roten Punkt nach rechts fahren in Richtung Hangard. Aber der Weg wurde ja schon mehrmals erwähnt.

Man kann auch noch oben am Ende des Asphaltwegs oberhalb des Kerbacher Brunnens nach links in das Wäldchen fahren. Ein paar Trails sind da auch noch. Aber nichts spektakuläres weil es eher eben ist und die meisten Wege sind auch nicht ganz schmal.

Wo Du auch noch hinfahren könntest ist der Ziehwald zwischen Wiebelskirchen und Neunkirchen. Nur leider gibt es keinen schönen Weg um schnell von Ottweiler nach Neunkirchen zu gelangen. Dort gibt es jedenfalls auch recht viele Trails auf kleinem Raum, aber nichts spektakuläres. Immerhin gibt es eine 1,5 km lange Abfahrt von dem Fernsehturm bis ganz runter in Richtung Neunkirchen. Man fährt oben vom Turm in westlicher Richtung einen Trail leicht bergab. Dann kommt ein Forstweg, dort biegt man nach links ab. Nach 20 m überquert man einen asphaltierten Weg und fährt weiter geradeaus direkt an der Schranke in einen schlecht sichtbaren Trail bergab. Man überquert zwei Forstwege und fährt immer weiter geradeaus bergab. Dann kommt eine Stelle wo zwei Baumstämme auf dem Weg liegen. Nach 10  20 m biegt man nach links ab und fährt bis zu einem Hochstand. Dort geht es rechts bergab auf einem schmalen Pfad. Dem Pfad immer geradeaus folgen, durch zwei Bäche und weiter bergab bis zu einem breiten Weg. Dort kann man dann nach links oder rechts fahren und sich wieder einen Weg bergauf suchen, je nachdem wo man hin will. Von dem Fernsehturm aus kann man aber auch auf der anderen Seite bergab fahren, also wenn man in westlicher Richtung steht, dann nach rechts. Da kann man dann bergab über einige Trails in Richtung Wiebelskirchen fahren. Für dieses Gebiet sollte es auch einigermaßen trocken sein, weil alles Lehmboden ist.

Zum Höcherberg:
Am Höcherberg ist zwar ein großer Wald, aber alles ziemlich einsam und wenig befahren. Ich habe da bis jetzt kaum Trails gefunden, würde mich aber auch interessieren ob es doch noch welche gibt. Einen schönen Trail nach Lautenbach habe ich ja in Post Nr. 24 beschrieben. Ich meine, es gibt noch einen direkt zum Lautenbacher Weiher runter, bin ich vor Jahren mal bergauf gefahren. 

Dann kann man noch durchs Glantal nach Waldmohr abfahren. Der Weg ist aber nur unten ein Trail und da lagen letzten Sommer ziemlich viele Baumstämme. Ein anderer, viel längerer Weg ging durch ein Seitental vom Glantal, war sehr feucht im Sommer, alles nicht befahren und sehr matschig, aber schöne Natur. Ich bin es bergauf gefahren, wurde oben immer schwieriger überhaupt einen Weg zu finden und den Einstieg würde ich vielleicht nicht mehr finden. Auf der Karte sieht man aber, dass dieses Seitental noch länger als das Glantal ist. Solche Wege könnten aber interessant werden, wenn mehr Leute den Weg benutzen würden. Ist ja immerhin einiges an Höhenmetern, die man abfahren kann.

Einen Weg bin ich auch mal von Waldmohr sehr lange bergauf, war so eine Bergbaumarkierung, war bergauf aber schwer zu fahren, da auch weder begangen noch befahren und teilweise hohes Gras. Ich weiß nur noch, dass ich unterwegs 10 krabbelnde Zecken an mir gefunden habe. Könnte aber auch mal was aus dem Weg werden. Direkt an der Gaststätte Nordfeld geht auch noch ein Weg mit dem blauen W rein. Das war zumindest teilweise ein Trail. Kann mich aber nicht mehr richtig erinnern weil ich den nur ein mal gefahren bin. Kann sein, dass der nur kurz ist.
Am Friedhof von Münchwies geht auch noch ein Weg steil bergauf, müsste ein Trail sein, ich glaube man muß über den ganzen Parkplatz bergauf fahren und nicht schon vorne den Weg nehmen. Wo oben der Einstieg ist, weiß ich nicht mehr, kann in der Nähe der Klinik gewesen sein.

Recht viele Trails, aber ziemlich flach, gibt es noch zwischen Jägersburg und Waldmohr und zum Spickelweiher.


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

wenn ich mich jetzt hier noch richtig auskennen würde, wüsste ich vieleicht wo ihr euch so rumtreibt ...ich finde nämlich auch nur am spiemont was zum rumterdüsen was auch spaß macht


----------



## agent_smith (28. Februar 2008)

aktuell: sagenweg


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

agent_smith schrieb:


> aktuell: sagenweg



 ähhh, wo???


----------



## Culcla (29. Februar 2008)

agent_smith meint den Sagenweg am Litermont. Vom Bergkreuz die breite Schotterstrasse runter und dann die nächste rechts. Da sind ein paar Hütten und links fängt der Sagenweg dann an.


----------



## delgandi (8. März 2008)

Sagenweg am Litamont haben wir vor 14 Tagen angetestet der macht auf jedenfall Spass waren da auch noch am Hoxberg rumgeradelt war echt ne schöne Tour.

Kennt jemand "Die Pur" soll bei ST.Ingbert beginnen ??

friedliche Grüße Delgandi


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. März 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Im Bereich Riegelsberg/Holz/Netzbachtal/Steinbachtal/Vor der Heydt gibt es etliche schöne Trails.
> Problem ist allerdings, daß diese nicht zusammenhängen und relativ kurz sind. Man kommt sich vor wie Rallye-Fahrer auf Überführungsetappen, die die nächste Wertungsprüfung suchen . Ohne mal kurz ne Waldautobahn zu nutzen geht da garnix
> Wenigstens kann man gut Höhenmeter bolzen



Auf dem Weg von Riegelsberg ins Netzbachtal gibt es in der Mitte des
Pfades einige Metallrohre, die 2 bis 5 cm aus dem Weg ragen.
Das macht bestimmt Laune, wenn man die mit dem Rad oder einem
Körperteil trifft.


----------



## Blocko (12. März 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Ich war aber am Samstag auf dem Schmetterlingspfad in Kirkel - ca. 6km ununterbrochener Singletrail - gibt kaum was besseres!
> Gruß



War am Sonntag wieder dort. Es sind 4,2KM.   ...aber man kann ja die Tafel-Tour noch mitnehmen und dann sind es mehr als 6KM.


----------



## CassandraComplx (12. März 2008)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg von Riegelsberg ins Netzbachtal gibt es in der Mitte des
> Pfades einige Metallrohre, die 2 bis 5 cm aus dem Weg ragen.
> Das macht bestimmt Laune, wenn man die mit dem Rad oder einem
> Körperteil trifft.


 
Wo denn genau, gibt ja mehrere Abfahrten runter. 
Die Bekannteste beginnt schräg ggü. der Fußgängerbrücke über die A1 und führt dann praktisch schnurstracks zum Weiher. Meinst Du dort


----------



## Klinger (12. März 2008)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg von Riegelsberg ins Netzbachtal gibt es in der Mitte des
> Pfades einige Metallrohre, die 2 bis 5 cm aus dem Weg ragen.
> Das macht bestimmt Laune, wenn man die mit dem Rad oder einem
> Körperteil trifft.



Bei Eingangstern ist das ja nicht so schlimm, da kann ja kein Schaltwerk abreissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. März 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Wo denn genau, gibt ja mehrere Abfahrten runter.
> Die Bekannteste beginnt schräg ggü. der Fußgängerbrücke über die A1 und führt dann praktisch schnurstracks zum Weiher. Meinst Du dort



Genau dort. Die Rohre befinden sich mitten im Weg.
Aufgefallen ist es mir im mittleren Bereich zwischen dem Abzweig nach dem Forsthaus Neuhaus und dem nächsten Abzweig zur Landstraße Neuhaus-Netzbachweiher.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. März 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei Eingangstern ist das ja nicht so schlimm, da kann ja kein Schaltwerk abreissen!



Besser Eingang fahren als Kleingang fahren


----------



## montageständer (24. März 2008)

Wenn ich mich hier doch nur besser auskennen würde ...
aber zumindest die schönsten Treppen in St wendel hab ich schon gefunden !


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (2. April 2008)

Wer hat den Bock mal gemeinsam was zu fahren.

Ich komme aus nähe Illingen, fahre Hardtail bin aber nicht "Trailscheu".
Mein Bruder wär auch dabei.

Mir egal ob ich euch meine Tour zeige oder anders rum Hauptsach Gaudi und Fahren.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## montageständer (3. April 2008)

ich hab am wochenende am spiemont in st wendel eine schöne strecke grfunden


----------



## 007ike (3. April 2008)

wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## p41n (3. April 2008)

wo soll das am spiemont eigentlich genau sein?

wenns noch trockener wäre und weniger geäst und bäume im weg liegen würden, wäre es sogar perfekt.. ;-)


----------



## montageständer (4. April 2008)

hier mal was praktische vom spiemont


----------



## bikeburnz (5. April 2008)

tolle strecke   
mit Holz zugeballerte Waldautobahn.. 
wo ist da ein Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (5. April 2008)

So sollte ein Trail aussehen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> wo soll das am spiemont eigentlich genau sein?
> 
> wenns noch trockener wäre und weniger geäst und bäume im weg liegen würden, wäre es sogar perfekt.. ;-)



Wo fährst Du denn rum? Ich war diese Woche 2x auf dem Spiemont und in der näheren Umgebung viele Trails abgefahren. Sicherlich gab es die eine oder andere Stelle, die noch nicht ganz befahrbar ist. Aber gute Trails gibt es auch zur Zeit dort mehr als genug..........


----------



## p41n (5. April 2008)

@Gianty:
mittlerweile fahre ich immer über steinbach richtung höcherberg.. und dann über wbk zurück.. hab mir da ne schöne strecke rausgesucht mit einigen wirklich tollen trails.. sind so ca. 40 - 50km und um die 1000hm..

am spiemont bin ich anfangs auch immer oft gewesen.. von otw is das ja nen katzensprung.. allerdings gefielen mir die trails dort nach ner weile nimmer so richtig.. deswegen hab ich mir was anderes gesucht.. einmal bin ich noch den tiefenbachpfad abgefahren.. doch da musste ich mehr tragen, als dass ich fahren konnte.. ansonsten is die strecke aber topp..

wenn du mir allerdings noch nen paar geheime trails am spiemont zeigst, die nicht so offensichtlich sind, dann bin ich gerne dabei..


----------



## montageständer (5. April 2008)

hmm wie erkläre ich den das am besten wo das ist 
nun erst mal den spiemont am steinbruch hoch (dieses eklige steile stück) und dann erst mal den mittleren weg grade aus bis es auf der anderen seite wieder runter geht unten angekommen (da ist so eine betonröhre am ende) nach rechtsdann erst mal  ne weil egrade aus (hatte leider keinen tacho dabei also weis ich leider nicht wie weit) auf jeden fall bis zu einer schotterkreuzung die ziemlich frei ist und nicht im wald und dann nach links in den wald! dann gehts eigentlich auch schon los den nach links gehen dauernd so ne forstarbeiter wege rein und der letzte bevor das waldstück aufhört ist der den man auf den bildern sehen kann ! ist zwar nicht der längste trail aber ich finde das ding macht sau spass auch wenn es für manchen nur eine "mit holz zugepflasterte waldautobahn " ist! ich finde nämlich soviele verschiedene räder es gibt, so viele verschiedene strecken gibt es auch die von genauso unterschiedlichen typen gefahren werden mit verschieden geschmäckern


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> @Gianty:
> mittlerweile fahre ich immer über steinbach richtung höcherberg.. und dann über wbk zurück.. hab mir da ne schöne strecke rausgesucht mit einigen wirklich tollen trails.. sind so ca. 40 - 50km und um die 1000hm..
> ...wenn du mir allerdings noch nen paar geheime trails am spiemont zeigst, die nicht so offensichtlich sind, dann bin ich gerne dabei..



Steinbach in Richtung Höcherberg    Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken. Sehr schöne Singletrails  

Ich kann dir aber auch mal die Trails in und um Nlw. zeigen. Die sind zwar nicht geheim aber schön.


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2008)

Werde die Tage auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen von meiner Lieblingsstrecke auf dem Oberlimberg  da gehts auch richtig geilo ab. 

Teilweise musst de da wirklich über Stock und Stein (Bäume) klettern!! Werde mal ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Werde die Tage auch mal ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen von meiner Lieblingsstrecke auf dem Oberlimberg  da gehts auch richtig geilo ab.
> 
> Teilweise musst de da wirklich über Stock und Stein (Bäume) klettern!! Werde mal ein paar Bilder machen



Wo fährst du den da rum, Richtung Haus Sonnental oder Richtung Siersburg? 
Bin da auch öfters mal gewesen, im Moment zieht es mich mehr in den Hochwald.


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2008)

Also ich fahre von Siersburg erst einmal hoch auf den Oberlimberg (Höchsberg oder wie der heißt hoch) dann oben nach Wallerfangen ein kurzes Stück und anschließend einfach in den Wald links rein (Stock und Stein) 

Dann komme ich unten auf einem verlassenen Waldweg raus der auch schon von MB öffters benutzt wurde  Komme dann oben an dem Damm raus wo die im wald neu gebaut haben (Schotterstrecke) und dann ab nach Wallerfangen runter und dann Richtung Sonnental zum Oberlimber. Hoffe ich konnte dir das ein bissel erklären

Evtl trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also ich fahre von Siersburg erst einmal hoch auf den Oberlimberg (Höchsberg oder wie der heißt hoch) dann oben nach Wallerfangen ein kurzes Stück und anschließend einfach in den Wald links rein (Stock und Stein)
> 
> Dann komme ich unten auf einem verlassenen Waldweg raus der auch schon von MB öffters benutzt wurde  Komme dann oben an dem Damm raus wo die im wald neu gebaut haben (Schotterstrecke) und dann ab nach Wallerfangen runter und dann Richtung Sonnental zum Oberlimber. Hoffe ich konnte dir das ein bissel erklären
> 
> Evtl trifft man sich ja mal



Gegenüber dem Eingang Golfplatz ca.100m Richtung Oberlimberg geht ein Weg Richtung Sonnental da kommst du am Ulwener Bach raus, der ist nett schlecht, nur bei den Stufen musst du aufpassen.


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (6. April 2008)

Hallo Leute! Wenn ich das hier so lese kommt mir wieder einer meiner alten Fragen in den Sinn. Wieso es zur Hölle nochmal eingentlich keine Zeitschrift gibt mit dem Namen Saarbike oder so!? Die Gemeinde der radelnden Befölkerung im Saarland ist sehr groß und ich denke es würde nicht nur uns Mountainbiker sondern auch die Rennradler und sonstige Intressieren.

Zu der Frage mit den Trail´s also ich persönlich bin aus St.Ingbert und kann nur sagen das es hier im Umkreis so viele lange und kurze schwere und leichte gibt das es eigentlich unmöglich ist alle zu kennen.

Aber mein Favorit ist ganz klar der DB-Trail und Harrys Qual

P.S.: Wenn mal jemand von euch intresse hat hier auf erkundung zu gehen nehme ich euch gerne mal ein Türchen mit


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2008)

Das ist mal ein Wort!!

Wenn ich mein neues Bike (+evtl neuen Kombi ) habe werde ich mal runter kommen und dein Angebot annehmen!!

Hier im Saarland sind echt schon coole Strecken!! Hatte ich bei uns in Idar-Oberstein und Umgebung auch gehabt, gerade de Truppenübungsplatz ist schon ein riesengroßer   Spielplatz


----------



## p41n (6. April 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Steinbach in Richtung Höcherberg    Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken. Sehr schöne Singletrails
> 
> Ich kann dir aber auch mal die Trails in und um Nlw. zeigen. Die sind zwar nicht geheim aber schön.



Auf jeden Fall.. Ich habe sie eher zufällig entdeckt.. nun fahre ich meist nur noch richtung ostertal und höcherberg.. an dieser stelle mal ein dickes dankeschön an die reiter mit ihren pferden, die die meisten trails erst möglich machen.. ;-)

auf dein angebot komme ich auf jeden fall zurück.. neue strecken lerne ich immer gerne kennen..  allerdings muss ich erst noch auf mein neues bike warten.. dann können wir mal ne tour drehen..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> auf dein angebot komme ich auf jeden fall zurück.. neue strecken lerne ich immer gerne kennen..  allerdings muss ich erst noch auf mein neues bike warten.. dann können wir mal ne tour drehen..



Prima, melde Dich einfach, wenn Du Dein neues Bike hast. Da ich im Ostertal wohne, wäre ein Treffpunkt am Spiemont sogar die goldene Mitte.


----------



## Calli Potter (6. April 2008)

> Gegenüber dem Eingang Golfplatz ca.100m Richtung Oberlimberg geht ein Weg Richtung Sonnental da kommst du am Ulwener Bach raus, der ist nett schlecht, nur bei den Stufen musst du aufpassen.



Ist das wenn ich von Oberlimberg komme?? Dann habe ich doch den Golfplatz auf der Rechten Seite?? Weil wenn das der Waldweg ist, den ich eben gesehen habe, dann wird der beim nächsten mal getestet


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. April 2008)

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden vom Gipfel des Höcher Berges bis nach Hangard runter, der fast nur über Trails geht. Vielleicht kennt ihr die Wege noch nicht alle, denn es sind meistens keine markierten Wanderwege. 

Vom Turm aus fährt man den breiten Forstweg in Richtung Münchwies runter und an der nächsten Wegkreuzung mit den vielen Schildern fährt man nach rechts in einen schönen Trail (das ist mein Lieblingstrail am Höcher Berg, an den Reifenspuren sieht man, der wird auch viel befahren). Unten angekommen fährt man nach links einen Schotterweg bergab bis zur Kurve, dort geradeaus in einen kurzen Trail auf eine große Wiese mit schöner Aussicht. Dort fährt man einen Trampelpfad links bergauf durch die Wiese bis zu einer Sitzgruppe. Dann geht es steil bergauf einen markierten Wanderweg bis zur Klinik. Das mit dem steilen Weg muß sein damit man diesen schönen Trail von vorher fahren konnte. Sonst hätte man den weglassen müssen und einfach geradeaus den sandigen Trail zur Klinik fahren können. 

Jetzt überquert man die Straße und fährt in einen ebenen Trail. Da sind jetzt viele Wegkreuzungen auf kleinem Raum. Man muß Ausschau halten nach einem Weg, der rechts bergab auf einen Grenzstein zu geht. Hinter dem Grenzstein geht es steil bergab. Der Weg ist oben etwas unauffällig. Das wird dann ein breiter holpriger und steiler Weg, der zum Münchwieser Friedhof führt. 

Am Friedhof überquert man die Straße und fährt in einen Forstweg. Gleich kommt links ein Trail Grubenpfad (im Moment liegt aber ein dicker Baum da, man kann auch auf dem parallel verlaufenden breiten Weg bleiben). Wenn man aus dem Trail kommt, geht es auf einem breiten Weg kurz bergauf bis zu einer Kurve. Danach biegt man links in einen Weg mit in den Boden eingearbeiteten Steinen, der leicht bergauf geht. Oben angekommen fährt man rechts in einen ganz schmalen Trail, den man leicht übersehen kann. Es ist die Stelle, wo eine Wasserrinne im Boden ist und gleichzeitig auch ein Trail nach links geht. Man fährt aber rechts bergab und lange immer am Hang entlang. Schließlich kommt man an einen Schotterweg. 

Dort fährt man bergab bis zur nächsten Gabelung, dort nach rechts in Richtung Gorrenberg und sofort wieder nach rechts in einen unauffälligen Wiesenweg (Reitweg). Jetzt geht es länger immer leicht bergab auf einem teils breiten und teils schmalen Weg mit Blick in eine Schlucht. Schließlich kommt man auf einen Schotterweg wo man links bergauf fährt bis zu einem Hochstand. Dort biegt man rechts auf den Trail mit dem roten Punkt ein und fährt bergab zum Kameradschaftsbrunnen. Dann geht es weiter auf dem Weg mit dem roten Punkt immer auf schmalem Weg am Hang entlang bis zum Hangarder Sportplatz.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ist das wenn ich von Oberlimberg komme?? Dann habe ich doch den Golfplatz auf der Rechten Seite?? Weil wenn das der Waldweg ist, den ich eben gesehen habe, dann wird der beim nächsten mal getestet



Genau der, du musst dem Weg dann immer nur folgen und irgend wann kommen da ein paar Treppen dort musst du aber aufpassen die waren letztes Jahr nicht so gut fahrbar, wenn du dann auf dem anderen Weg kommst dann hältst du dich links erst ein Stückchen hoch und dann gets runter bis ins Tal,dort kannst du direkt wieder 180° nach recht´s dann kann du komplett durch den Wald unterhalb von St.Barbara durchfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (7. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ist das wenn ich von Oberlimberg komme?? Dann habe ich doch den Golfplatz auf der Rechten Seite?? Weil wenn das der Waldweg ist, den ich eben gesehen habe, dann wird der beim nächsten mal getestet




Wenn du aus Siersburg kommst dann fahr doch einfach mal mit uns.

Wir starten jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr an der Halle.

Mehr Info's von uns gibt es unter alpencross


----------



## Calli Potter (7. April 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Wenn du aus Siersburg kommst dann fahr doch einfach mal mit uns.
> 
> Wir starten jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr an der Halle.
> 
> Mehr Info's von uns gibt es unter alpencross



Ok, werde ich machen, werde dieses SA leider nicht können aber in 2 Wochen bin ich dann dabei!!

Freu mich schon darauf mal die Schleichwege hier ein bissel näher kennen zu lernen  

Gruß Calli


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (7. April 2008)

Oberlimberg das iss schon fast nemmer Saarland! Kommt nach IGB und wühlt den Wald um


----------



## Blauer Vogel (12. April 2008)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> .... Man fährt aber rechts bergab und lange immer am Hang entlang. Schließlich kommt man an einen Schotterweg.
> 
> Dort fährt man bergab bis zur nächsten Gabelung, dort nach rechts in Richtung Gorrenberg und sofort wieder nach rechts in einen unauffälligen Wiesenweg (Reitweg).


Sorry hier ist ein Fehler. Es muß heißen: Man fährt ca. 100 m bergab auf dem Schotterweg bis zur übernächsten Gabelung. Die nächste Gabelung kommt ja schon nach 10 m, dort also nicht.


----------



## Calli Potter (13. April 2008)

Also der Weg vom Oberlimberg zum Sonnental mit den Treppen der bollert ja ganz schön!! Echt Hammer der Weg!! Freue mich schon wenn ich da mal mit einem Fully runter fahren kann 

Aber da gibt es auch noch schöne Wege die ich entdeckt habe


----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also der Weg vom Oberlimberg zum Sonnental mit den Treppen der bollert ja ganz schön!! Echt Hammer der Weg!! Freue mich schon wenn ich da mal mit einem Fully runter fahren kann
> 
> Aber da gibt es auch noch schöne Wege die ich entdeckt habe



Ich war jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dort, hat sich bestimmt viel verändert,wir können ja mal was abmachen dann kannst du mir die neuen Wege mal zeigen.


----------



## Calli Potter (13. April 2008)

Japa, muss dann aber erst einmal noch ein paar mehr Wege finden wie man da sonst noch fahren kann. Aber zusammen fahren könnte man dann zusammen machen


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Japa, muss dann aber erst einmal noch ein paar mehr Wege finden wie man da sonst noch fahren kann. Aber zusammen fahren könnte man dann zusammen machen



hi, bin heute mal wieder dort gewesen ist ja fast noch so wie vorher...außer der Baum den man umfahren muss...bin anschließend noch auf den Litermont  um ein paar Höhenmeter zu bekommen...


----------



## Calli Potter (20. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> hi, bin heute mal wieder dort gewesen ist ja fast noch so wie vorher...außer der Baum den man umfahren muss...bin anschließend noch auf den Litermont  um ein paar Höhenmeter zu bekommen...



Ja, die Abfahrt hat es echt in sich, macht richtig viel Spass. Aber nach den Treppen finde ich persönlich am härtesten, weil dort sind ein paar ganz schlimme Spurrillen drinne!!

Freue mich schon irgendwie schon drauf, da mal mit einem Fully runter zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (24. April 2008)

Ist was am Wochenende bei uns in der nähe von Sierburg was los wenn man mal fragen darf??

Gruß Calli


----------



## Tobilas (24. April 2008)

In Siersburg ist IMMER was los, was ne Frage!


----------



## Klinger (25. April 2008)

@ Tobilas:

Liegt das noch im Saarland   

Mal im ernst, was kannst Du da für Nicht-Eingeborene empfehlen? (GPS?)


----------



## Tobilas (25. April 2008)

Grenzwertig, weil teilweise für MTB verboten, ist der Sagenweg am Litermont, aber ansonsten: es komt halt auf den Geschmack an. Mancher mag Treppen wie in Luxemburg


----------



## chris84 (25. April 2008)

is der Sagenweg für Bikes jetzt auch verboten? bis jetzt war doch nur die Gipfeltour verboten... (und die is an vielen Stellen eh nicht bike-geeignet)


----------



## Tobilas (25. April 2008)

an manchen Stellen schon verboten, da geht er ja teilweise über die Gipfeltour.
Ansonsten nach dem Motto: Alles fahrbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Ist was am Wochenende bei uns in der nähe von Sierburg was los wenn man mal fragen darf??
> 
> Gruß Calli



Am Sonntag ist in Lebach CTF und hier gibt es auch was für Samstag.


----------



## p41n (25. April 2008)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Vom Turm aus fährt man den breiten Forstweg in Richtung Münchwies runter und an der nächsten Wegkreuzung mit den vielen Schildern fährt man nach rechts in einen schönen Trail (das ist mein Lieblingstrail am Höcher Berg, an den Reifenspuren sieht man, der wird auch viel befahren).



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Der Trail ist spitze. Bin den am letzten Sonntag das erste mal gefahren. Allerdings eher zufällig. Ein absoluter Geheimtipp..  





Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Unten angekommen fährt man nach links einen Schotterweg bergab bis zur Kurve, dort geradeaus in einen kurzen Trail auf eine große Wiese mit schöner Aussicht.



Hmm.. Daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich bin, nachdem ich immer geradeaus gefahren bin, in Lautenbach rausgekommen. Zuvor ging es eine Wiese bergab in einen Hinterhof und dann in ein Wohngebiet. Oder meinst Du den Schotterweg direkt nach dem Trail? Bin nach dem Trail durch ein kleines Waldstück gefahren und dann an eine Holzbank und einen Aussichtspunkt gekommen.. Zu guter Letzt über eine Wiese bergab nach Lautenbach!


----------



## Calli Potter (25. April 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ist in Lebach CTF und hier gibt es auch was für Samstag.




Würde da ja gerne ins Forum gehen, nur leider werde ich da irgendwie nicht freigeschaltet und mit dem Link zu meiner EMüll geht leider auch nicht


----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Würde da ja gerne ins Forum gehen, nur leider werde ich da irgendwie nicht freigeschaltet und mit dem Link zu meiner EMüll geht leider auch nicht



Ups...sorry habe ich gar nicht daran gedacht...hier die Tour

Start: 14.00h an der Niedhalle

Nordschleife XL
07.10.2007 - 853 x angesehen (zuletzt am: 25.04.2008 um 19:01) Unser Klassiker im nördlichen Saarland wurde heute um eine sehr trailige Variante bereichert. Damit verdient sich die Tour den Namen "Nordschleife XL"

Kaiserwetter im Herbst: stahlblauer Himmel und lässige 20°. Zu 14 brechen wir zu unser Norschleifen-Tour auf. Heute wollen wir wieder mal alle Trails mitnehmen.

Teile des Litermont-Sagenwegs und Teile des Lückner-Wegs sind ohnehin Bestandteil dieser Tour. Heute treffen wir genau an der richtigen Stelle zwei Handvoll Biker vom Team-Saarschleife, BIKE-AID-Mitglied Herbert ist auch dabei. Wir beschließen ein Stück gemeinsam zu fahren. Von der Oppener-Kupp bis zur Dellborner-Mühle und dann weiter zur Odilienkapelle.

Diese Schleife beschert uns zwar 15 Kilometer und ca. 400 Höhenmeter zusätzlich, aber davon lohnt sich wirklich jeder Meter und die Schleife fügt sich nahtlos in unsere Runde ein. Fast auschließlich Singletrails. Alle sind sich einig: eine perfekte Erweiterung unserer Tour.

Zusammen mit den Trails am Dasselter Stein, die wir neuerdings auch immer einbauen ist das eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Tour mit minimalem Anteil Asphalt und überwiegend Trails. Diese Runde mit 72km und 1450 HM macht jedem Marathon Ehre!

Wer das unter 4 Stunden schafft ist sehr gut drauf. Wir waren gestern im zügigen Tour-Tempo, mit Pausen ungefähr 4h 30 unterwegs. Und danach (ich zumindest...) ziemlich platt.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> is der Sagenweg für Bikes jetzt auch verboten? bis jetzt war doch nur die Gipfeltour verboten... (und die is an vielen Stellen eh nicht bike-geeignet)



Wer sagt den das die Wege verboten sind für Biker?...das ist so nicht richtig!
Ich fahre mind. 1x die Woche über einen dieser Wege zu mind. teilweise...an einigen Stellen muss man sie umfahren aber 95% sind fahrbar.


----------



## Scott_94 (27. April 2008)

In Merzig-Besseringen, im Wald gibt es auch geile wege un auch nen kleinen park mit steilkurven un schanzen un noch mehr


----------



## Blauer Vogel (27. April 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Hmm.. Daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich bin, nachdem ich immer geradeaus gefahren bin, in Lautenbach rausgekommen. Zuvor ging es eine Wiese bergab in einen Hinterhof und dann in ein Wohngebiet. Oder meinst Du den Schotterweg direkt nach dem Trail? Bin nach dem Trail durch ein kleines Waldstück gefahren und dann an eine Holzbank und einen Aussichtspunkt gekommen.. Zu guter Letzt über eine Wiese bergab nach Lautenbach!


Ich meinte den Schotterweg direkt nach dem Trail nach links abbiegen. Die Wiese ist unterhalb der Klinik in Münchwies. Das dient aber nur dazu, noch mal nach oben an die Klinik zu kommen, weil mein beschriebener Weg ja nach Hangard führen soll. Dieser schöne Trail oben würde besser in eine Tour passen, die nach Lautenbach führt, damit man nicht gleich wieder bergauf muß. Geradeaus ist aber auch nicht schlecht, da bin ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht bis ganz runter nach Lautenbach gefahren, sondern vorher einen Schotterweg, der zur Straße führt, um dann durch das Lautenbachtal nach Hangard zu fahren. Ich meine aber, es gäbe auch noch einen anderen Trail nach Lautenbach runter wo man zum Weiher kommt. Der müsste irgendwo vor dem Nordfeld runtergehen. Da war ich aber schon lange nicht mehr. Ich muß mal irgendwann nachschauen, ob der gut ist.


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Mai 2008)

Findet heute wieder eine Tour statt?? Weil heute habe ich extra mir dafür Frei genommen


----------



## Tobilas (3. Mai 2008)

Mesicha, bei dem Wetter !
14 Uhr andaHall, meinereiner startet aber lieber ab Saarwellingen, die Tour ab Siersburg wird sicher wieder die Körner-Box für Tage leer fegen


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Mai 2008)

OK, dann werde ich mal um 14 Uhr da unten auftauchen. Lasse mich mal überraschen wo es hingeht und wen man da alles so kennen lernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (13. Mai 2008)

zur zeit ist die mtb-em strecke in wnd mein Favorit.. 
die führt zu teilen auf dem tiefenbachpfad entlang und macht richtig laune.. 

allerdings findet kommendes WE schon die EM statt.. diese Woche kann man sie mit Hilfe der Markierung noch gut befahren..  
ohne Markierung gehts auch, nur für ortsfremde ist die Strecke dann nicht so leicht zu finden..


----------



## p41n (13. Mai 2008)

doppelpost..


----------



## montageständer (13. Mai 2008)

yo  auf der strecke bin ich gestern auch rumgehobelt ! ist stellenweise wirklich recht fratzig


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Mai 2008)

War heute in Berus.
Eine einzige Trailorgie


----------



## musician81 (15. April 2009)

Betr.: Saarschleife!

Hi Zakus, 

welche Trails kennst du genau um die Saarschleife? Ich kenne folgende (ich mach mal bei gelegenheit ein paar Karten / Skizzen dazu demnächst)

- Waldlehrpfad von der Cloef bis zur Saar runter
- Burg Montclair (nicht den Wanderweg, sondern die Wege abseits davon, die jetzt von den lieben Herrn von und zu Boch zugebaut wurden)
- Herrgottsfels bis Schloß Ziegelberg (mehrere Trails)
- Kaiserweg runter zur Saar (Sparkassentrail des MTB-Marathon)
- von Wehingen nach Dreisbach gibts auch noch was leckeres, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.

wo genau sind deine "kranken" und wo genau ist der "Bikepark" in Merzig?

viele Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## fissenid (15. April 2009)

musician81 schrieb:


> welche Trails kennst du genau um die Saarschleife? Ich kenne folgende (ich mach mal bei gelegenheit ein paar Karten / Skizzen dazu demnächst)



Das würde ich lassen..... gibt immer das Problem mit legalen und illegalen Trails...... veröffentlichen würde ich da nix!!



musician81 schrieb:


> - Burg Montclair (nicht den Wanderweg, sondern die Wege abseits davon, die jetzt von den lieben Herrn von und zu Boch zugebaut wurden)
> - von Wehingen nach Dreisbach gibts auch noch was leckeres, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.



Welchen meinst du von der Montclair runter??? Wo von Wehingen nach Dreisbach??? (bitte per PN nicht als Threat)




musician81 schrieb:


> wo genau sind deine "kranken" und wo genau ist der "Bikepark" in Merzig?



das wüsste ich auch gerne..... bikepark ist nicht meines... aber mal interessant zu sehen wäre es!!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. April 2009)

.


----------



## audimaster (7. Februar 2012)

ich finde unseren sehr gut...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr3mM4o_BXA"]2011 10 17 gth probevid1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

alle die wissen wo der trail ist bitte ich diese info für sich zu behalten und nicht hier öffentlich zu posten

danke


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Februar 2012)

nettes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (8. Februar 2012)

vielen dank

war ein probelauf mit ner gopro auf meinem lenker
leider ist das video etwas verwackelt und es waren auch nur 
die oberen 2 streckenabschnitte befahrbar
wir sind gerade dabei das letzte drittel wieder interessant zu machen und umzubauen
das komplette video komm sofort wenn es fertig ist 

ride on


----------



## Tob1as (26. Februar 2012)

Schön gemacht habt ihr die Strecke


----------



## audimaster (27. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. März 2012)

Also für alle die Trailbauen und Trailsurfen ohne Versteckspielen mögen
sind am Samstag ab 11 Uhr herzlich zu unserer nächsten Build and Ride Aktion
am Flowtrail Ottweiler eingeladen! Mehr Infos findet ihr im Fred...


----------



## audimaster (2. März 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Also für alle die Trailbauen und Trailsurfen ohne Versteckspielen mögen
> sind am Samstag ab 11 Uhr herzlich zu unserer nächsten Build and Ride Aktion
> am Flowtrail Ottweiler eingeladen! Mehr Infos findet ihr im Fred...



also ich will dich ja nicht verbesser oder so 

allerdings ist unsere strecke schon seit 4 jahren legal und es braucht sich da auch niemand zu verstecken 

ist jetzt sogar seit diesem jahr offiziell unsere vereins strecke

trotzdem viel erfolg bei eurem flowtrail

p.s. nicht immer gleich schwarz malen


----------



## audimaster (2. März 2012)

@ sportfreund78

bist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen mal vorbei zu kommen
und dich auf unserer strecke auszutoben

bei interesse bitte pn

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. März 2012)

Manni Banane im Koellertal


----------



## Primsbiker (11. März 2012)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Manni Banane im Koellertal


 

.................Manni Banane.................schöööööööön......

...............


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2012)

Merzig hat einen Bikepark? Echt?

Hab das Thema hier mal abonniert! Ist ja echt super das es sowas gibt. Sonst würde ich außer meinen Hometrails (insofern man das so nennen kann) nix kennen. Danke an Alle hier!


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Also für alle die Trailbauen und Trailsurfen ohne Versteckspielen mögen
> sind am Samstag ab 11 Uhr herzlich zu unserer nächsten Build and Ride Aktion
> am Flowtrail Ottweiler eingeladen! Mehr Infos findet ihr im Fred...



Wie finde ich denn den Trail. Hab versucht dir eine Nachricht zu senden aber dein Eingang ist voll 
Kenn mich da in der Ecke garnicht aus und würde gerne mal den Flowtrail versuchen. 

Gruß


----------



## Primsbiker (20. März 2012)

Manni Banana.................war heute wieder................hm.....oder schon wieder da.............................da----

Dem Erbauer von Manni Banana sei gedankt dafür.............


----------



## zeitweiser (20. März 2012)

das waren zwei Erfinder


----------



## audimaster (9. April 2012)

Hier mal die komplette Strecke

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iY4E87W-_g"]kaschi Gravity team hoxberg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bitte nur mit Rückenprotektor und Fullface Helm fahren!

gruss


----------



## Tob1as (13. April 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> Hier mal die komplette Strecke
> 
> kaschi Gravity team hoxberg      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Das war flott :O


----------



## audimaster (13. April 2012)

normale geschwindigkeit
kennst dich doch aus


----------



## wagnerlie (22. April 2012)

Mal en update zur saarschleife.
Wenn jemandinterressw hat mal en paar selbst gebaute freeride / dh trails in der saarschleife kennenzulernen
Kann mir mal ne pm schreiben.
Im angebot stehen 2 dh Lines .1Fr line(sprünge )
Relativ gut ausgebaut dennoch viel geröll und wurzeln .
Alle die gerne mit mehr als 150mm fahren und die trails noch nich kennen Pn.

Würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

Start Elversberger Stadion/Tankstelle richtung Fridrichstahl (Wald )am Forsthaus vorbei,dann an der KApelle vorbei links den Spitzen Stein runter am Rondell vorbei.Nach rechts vor der Kläranlage abbiegen ins Rubachthal dann richtung Altenwald  dann nach Schüren auf die Pur iss ne gute Trail Kurz abe rne schöne Einleitung vor der Pur zum Warm werden.
Und bietet sogar ein Paar sehenswürdigkeiten an wie ein Wneige bachläufe und 2 Holzbrücken angesihts dessne siht man im Elversberger Wald da mehr als auf weiten Teilen der Pur auf kürzester strecke.Vorallem laufen noch etliche Wildhühner rum im Rubachtal die ich endeklct habe wie Rehe etc die manda des öfteren sieht besonders Morgens.

Ausserdme Ideal denn man kann sich mehrfach zwischen Wegen endscheiden die alle in Schühren enden die man fahren will.Darum steig ich daoben ein um zur Pur zu gelangen,oder nehm den weg am Ruhbachtal vorbei am Zentralfriedhof Elversberg, und den Gartenanlagen wo übrigens irgenein Spast neulich nen Betonklotz genau in die Kurve gelegt hatte,in den ich fast reingedonnert wäre den ich aber dann weggräumt habe das ding war locker nen halben auf ne halben meter gross.

Ausserdem müssen immer wieder Dorne  aussem weggräumt werden,so ne Streckenwartung ist wirklich aufwendig genau wie Äste und baumstämme die dann und wann wegzuräumen sind hab schon ein paar weggemacht da offenbar viele drumfahren.

Achja ne Zigarete und Feuerzeug fand sich auch noch LÖl und ein haufen Leergut,könnt ruhig mal wer sein Portmonai verlieren mit Tausend Euro drinnen für neue Faharrad teile zu kaufen.
Hab bestimmt schon 5 Euro gefunden im Wal,d und unmengen anderen Krams wie zb Schutzblech fürs Hinterrad was noch locker 20 Euro kostet.

Also schön sind die Teile erst die Trails wenn man sie auch endlich fahren kann und nicht überall Betonklotze Dornen und Äste wie Baumstämme herum liegen.


----------



## Klinger (14. Mai 2012)

Oh Leck!!!!!


----------



## chrizz76 (14. Mai 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Oh Leck!!!!!



Besser hätt ich's auch nicht auf den Punkt bringen können


----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

Viel zu Berichten habt ihr wohl nicht was, darum Postet ihr auch so wenig ihr lebt nur im Forum auf dem Fahrrad was adrum erlebt und seht ihr auch nix was ihr erzählen könnt gelle.
Gerade das wenige Psoten zeugt bei zeugt davon das ihr sehr wenig raus kommt und wirklich auch mal Fahrrad fährt

Typisch die internet Mountainbiker die nur am Bildschirm  fahren und nix zu berichten haben langweilig.

War grade vorhin meine Mühlental Strecke in Spiesen-Elversberg fahren bevor ich ins Bett geh zum schlafen, da ich heute Nachtschicht habe sag ich mal bis dann.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (14. Mai 2012)

Ui


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (14. Mai 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Oh Leck!!!!!


Den Kommentar haettest du dir bis nach MASH verkneifen koennen.


----------



## audimaster (14. Mai 2012)

was geht ab?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2012)

sag nur: ARBEITSWEGbin übrigens auch eben erst heimgekommenuih


----------



## Tobilas (14. Mai 2012)

oh leckomio!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (15. Mai 2012)

@ Kaiser.

Man liesst hier nicht vile von uns, weil wir lieber bauen und fahren. 
Wenn hier jeder seine kleine Nachmittagsrunde aufschreibt, platzt wohl dein Bildschirm  .

Heute Abend bei DSDS: Es singt für Sie: Das Niveau


----------



## Kaiser5000 (15. Mai 2012)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> @ Kaiser.
> 
> Man liesst hier nicht vile von uns, weil wir lieber bauen und fahren.
> Wenn hier jeder seine kleine Nachmittagsrunde aufschreibt, platzt wohl dein Bildschirm  .
> ...


 
Das issen Grund zum Lesen also mich Interesiert wo andere so rum rumfahren und ob sie nicht auch schöne Streckenabschnitte kennen ausserhalb bekannter Strecken.

Wenn du welche kennst immer her damit mich Interresiert das will am Wochenende mal den Kirkler Wald abradeln gehn hab den im Internet gesehen auf Youtube mit Helcamere aufgenommen und gefällt mir.
Ausserdme zerr ich mir dann grade die Ruinen rein uns beste wenns Wetter gut ist, ab ins Naturbad falls es das noch gibt.


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

Kaiser5000 schrieb:


> Das issen Grund zum Lesen also mich Interesiert wo andere so rum rumfahren und ob sie nicht auch schöne Streckenabschnitte kennen ausserhalb bekannter Strecken.
> 
> Wenn du welche kennst immer her damit mich Interresiert das will am Wochenende mal den Kirkler Wald abradeln gehn hab den im Internet gesehen auf Youtube mit Helcamere aufgenommen und gefällt mir.
> Ausserdme zerr ich mir dann grade die Ruinen rein uns beste wenns Wetter gut ist, ab ins Naturbad falls es das noch gibt.


 
Sag mal, warst Du auf ner Walldorfschule


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (16. Mai 2012)

Eh, das fasse ich jetzt als Beleidigung auf


----------



## Tob1as (6. Juni 2012)

Ein Gopro Test vor einigen Wochen:
Leider nur ein Teil,
seit ca 3 Monaten liegen auf dem Rest noch gefällt Bäume.
Achja: und das Totholz, das immer wieder auf den Trail zurück fällt.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42124132"]MTB Trail - 3 Kapuziner on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2012)

wieso stöhnst du den so, geht doch runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (9. Juni 2012)

tobi musst langsamer machen, der claus kommt ja nicht nach


----------



## MeMa (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mich hier auch endlich mal angemeldet, nachdem ich nen paar interessante Sachen schon gelesen hab. Ich wohn noch nicht so lang im Saarland und kenne erst zwei Strecken und suche rund um Saarlouis noch nen paar Trails die sich lohnen.

Kapuziner hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, aber hab keine Ahnung wo es ist? 

Hoffe auf Antworten 

Gruß Meike


----------



## audimaster (2. Juli 2012)

hallo


wenn du lust auf downhill hast  einfach ne pn an mich


gruss

jochen


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Juli 2012)

auf welche Art von Trails hast du es denn überhaupt abgesehen?


----------



## MeMa (2. Juli 2012)

Das weiß ich selber noch nichtmal 
In aller erster Linie möchte ich meine Technik verbessern und schon in Richtung anspruchsvolle Strecken gehen.

Aktuell fahr ich halt gern Wallerfangen Berg hoch und runter oder am Europadenkmal den Grenzweg durch den Wald runter. 

Hab noch viel zu lernen...


----------



## sirios (2. Juli 2012)

@MeMa: Wenn Du willst dann können wir uns mal mit FlyingLizard in Wallerfangen treffen und fahren von dort aus zusammen ne Runde über den Litermont. Da ist von allem was dabei !


----------



## MeMa (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei 

Bin halt nur konditionell noch nicht 100%ig fit.
Also nicht wundern, wenn ich mal hinten bin und verzweifelt schau 

VG


----------



## sirios (2. Juli 2012)

Macht absolut überhaupt nix! Ich gewinn bergauf auch keinen Preis, ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig . Soll ja Spaß machen, wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht


----------



## MeMa (2. Juli 2012)

Perfekt 

Dann überlegt euch mal wann.


----------



## sirios (2. Juli 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Perfekt
> 
> Dann überlegt euch mal wann.



Sie haben Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (2. Juli 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich hier auch endlich mal angemeldet, nachdem ich nen paar interessante Sachen schon gelesen hab. Ich wohn noch nicht so lang im Saarland und kenne erst zwei Strecken und suche rund um Saarlouis noch nen paar Trails die sich lohnen.
> 
> Kapuziner hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, aber hab keine Ahnung wo es ist?
> 
> ...


 

Litermontsagenweg,Bach und Burrenpfad in Hüttersdorf,Lücknertrails in Oppen, Hoxberg, und und und...............

L.G


----------



## bommel- (6. November 2012)

Rund um die Saarschleife wie schon gepostet kann man sich gut austoben.

Halt den Radius auch grösser machen in Richtung Lux sowie richtung Trier und Hoch Richtung Britten,Hausbach,Losheim.


----------



## bommel- (16. Juli 2013)

Nix mehr los hier???


----------



## Klinger (16. Juli 2013)

Vieles geplättet von den Monsterwaldmaschinen!!


----------



## bommel- (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## bikextrem1964 (16. Juli 2013)

bommel- schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier???





sind alle auf Trails unterwegs......


----------



## manurie (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte gestern nen schönen Trail nach Feierabend, mit Rennrad  Von Kleinblittersdorf nach Fechingen an der Postbank Geld holen und aufm Rückweg in Brebach Arbeitskollegen besuchen, der sein Trekkingdings startklar gemacht hatte. Zum deutsch-französischen Biergarten und weiter zum Staden, wieder nach Brebach Homecastle des Arbeitskollegen, gegen 23.30 war ich wieder in Kleinblittersdorf. War gestern Rehatour, ich hatte noch schwere Beine von den 150km im Bergischen Land rund um Wuppertal mit MTB. Kann ich als Montagstour bei warmen Wetter nur empfehlen.  Die Ausblicke sind genial. 

Morgen lockeres Training mit Rennrad und ab Freitag MTB heizen.


----------



## bommel- (18. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag mach ich gerne ne Tour in den Hochwald.

Start aus Mettlach über Britten,Zerf Richtung Kell und dann wohl
weiter nach Wadrill oder Weiskirchen und irgendwie wieder Richtung Heimat.

Hat da jemand vllt. paar Tipps für schöne Trails oder halt
Strecken die ich auf keinen Fall auslassen soll?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Juli 2013)

@ Bommel, jo weiss ich...aber wenn ich dir sage wo sie sich bevinden muss ich dich leider........................TÖTEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Juli 2013)

nee spass beiseite, zum erklären zu schwierig, aber mache gern mal den guide und zeige dir ein paar seehr schöne trails in und um weikirchen!!


----------



## bommel- (19. Juli 2013)

Moin früh 6Uhr gehts los.


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2013)

Berus. immer wieder eine Reise wert


----------



## musician81 (18. August 2013)

Also um die Saarschleife selbst gibt es immer mehr Trails. Bei Interesse gerne über PN


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. August 2013)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Berus. immer wieder eine Reise wert



100% Zustimmung!

Vor allem findet man immer noch nen neuen Trail den man noch nit kennt


----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü - Mountainbiker wehrt Euch!
_
Wir lassen uns nicht weiter hinhalten, sondern wir engagieren uns aktiv für die Abschaffung der unsinnigen 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg. Mehr als 18 Jahre Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern sind genug. Gegenseitige Anerkennung, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme sind der Schlüssel für ein zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg und dafür setzen wir uns ein

Auch Ihr könnt mitmachen und uns unterstützen. Zeichnet die verlinkte Onlinepetition:_

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg?utm_source=extern&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musician81 (26. August 2013)

Seit wann gehört das Saarland zu BaWü?

Und ich hatte befürchtet die Pälzer würden uns irgendwann annektieren


----------



## Klinger (26. August 2013)

musician81 schrieb:


> Seit wann gehört das Saarland zu BaWü?
> 
> Und ich hatte befürchtet die Pälzer würden uns irgendwann annektieren



Vorher macht der saarländische Forst den Wald noch platt, damit man die schönsten Trails im Saarland auch besser sieht!


----------



## Primsbiker (27. August 2013)

musician81 schrieb:


> Also um die Saarschleife selbst gibt es immer mehr Trails. Bei Interesse gerne über PN


 

......und am Litermont auch.............


----------



## ChosenOne (28. August 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vorher macht der saarländische Forst den Wald noch platt, damit man die schönsten Trails im Saarland auch besser sieht!


Traurig aber wahr.
Nichtmal vor den prämierten Wanderwegen wird Halt gemacht; von den kleinere Trails ganz zu schweigen.


----------

